# Secondhand prices



## Denzle (May 1, 2021)

Not just related to Audi TT, But does anyone know of a website where you can look up historical values of used cars?
with prices of second hand cars shooting up, I would like to know roughly where they should have been. I sus the value of my current car has gone up by a few hundred pounds, but the TT I am after seems to be around £3k more, making the cost to change unpalatable.


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

dont know how to check but yes prices have gone insane, i was lucky enough to get a TTS 6 months ago, and in comparison i got an absolute bargain, the equivalent cars are now 4 or 5K over, ridiculous prices, some have 60K miles on them too, i dont think id be buying one now, the price would make me ill

the only advice i have is to wait it out, i just dont believe they are going for the prices advertised so hopefully the bubble will burst over winter and new year


----------



## Denzle (May 1, 2021)

BlackTipReefShark said:


> dont know how to check but yes prices have gone insane, i was lucky enough to get a TTS 6 months ago, and in comparison i got an absolute bargain, the equivalent cars are now 4 or 5K over, ridiculous prices, some have 60K miles on them too, i dont think id be buying one now, the price would make me ill
> 
> the only advice i have is to wait it out, i just dont believe they are going for the prices advertised so hopefully the bubble will burst over winter and new year


Thanks, yes, my eyes would water paying the prices now being asked. my current car is due another cam belt next year, and if I have to wait and end up paying over £500 for the work, I'll keep it another year to get some value out of it.


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

probably of no help, i drive a van, so for last 15 years i 'out' the old car and drive the van only for 6 months, for me buying a car takes ages, sussing out models, specs and price variations etc, it means when one does come along you can jump on it


----------



## nige1313 (Sep 8, 2021)

6 months back i bought a BMW330d touring, from a garage in Southampton on a 68 plate lovely car red leather all bells and w’s, but a little to boring for me. Purchases for £26500 with 11k on the clock. Sold it to WBAC 6 months later with 15k on it for £28600. They have yet to wipe my profile so tracked it down through the app. It is on a forecourt in Leeds for £33,495. Worlds gone mad


----------



## Juicetin (Jun 5, 2021)

I bought my 2016 TTS a few months ago and thought it was a little pricey, but it was the spec I was looking for so went for it. It would likely now be up for around £3,000 more !
2015 and 2016 TTS going for £30,000. Incredible.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Crazy prices, I’ve seen a 67 reg 2ltr TT with 13k miles up for a shade over £32k almost what I paid in January for a 70 plate TTS with 3k miles !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Mine has gone up from £34k to £43.5k. If it hits £45k it's going to be difficult to hold on.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

As tempting as it sounds selling, just think what would you replace it with?

I did just that and sold my 2018 RS Coupe about 6 weeks ago. Nothing else I see that I’d what to own or drive so now I am looking to buy another and the prices are high.

Just saying think about it carefully folks, could end up being an expensive exercise if you certainly don’t know what you want next.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

ajayp said:


> Just saying think about it carefully folks, could end up being an expensive exercise if you certainly don’t know what you want next.


I would like a 2022 Tesla Model 3 Long Range or Performance.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Have you test driven one?


----------



## Stustt (Jul 3, 2020)

Greetings all from your poorer cousins
( mk1 owner ) it's been a bit quiet since the forum update !
Thought I'd have a look at how the other half live lol. We chat about our dear old jalopies being worth 3-4 k lol.
Bit of a difference here with prices at around 30k. As you all say prices are silly at the moment, my old bus has now doubled in value to a massive 3k but as you say, what could I replace her with ? Best wishes to all.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

gogs said:


> Crazy prices, I’ve seen a 67 reg 2ltr TT with 13k miles up for a shade over £32k almost what I paid in January for a 70 plate TTS with 3k miles !


Holy smokes that's insane.

I've been tempted, but as others are saying, you've got to think about what else you'd want to drive. For now I'll be hanging on enjoying my TT I think. 

Unique times for sure.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Very tempted myself however it’s not worth doing if you need to buy a replacement car, if you can pocket the difference and sit tight until the market drops then you are onto a winner 

Just had another look nudging £41k to sell to Arnold Clark !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

I sold my last tts 3 weeks ago. I had it for a year and made 3.6k selling it to a dealer. I expect to take a beating on whatever I buy next but I am OK with that as I am buying and selling in the same market. Considering s3 saloon or possibly another tts. Money's currently burning a hole in my pocket. Not sure if I will wait it out as assume prices could be like this for a while although I do have another car to use in the meantime.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

gogs said:


> Very tempted myself however it’s not worth doing if you need to buy a replacement car, if you can pocket the difference and sit tight until the market drops then you are onto a winner
> 
> Just had another look nudging £41k to sell to Arnold Clark !
> 
> ...



Gogs you should cash in to Arnold Clark now, they put the prices up a lot this week. My car jumped up £1400 with them but it had stayed firm for months below wbac.

I was speaking to someone in AC. They told me they normally go into this internal system where they can buy cars for their particular dealership. This normally has 1500-2000 cars to chose from. The other week they only had 30 on the system. Since then they have jacked the prices up on nice audis etc.

The reason being WBAC have been paying crazy money more than any other service or px value so places like AC were struggling to get stock. Now wbac own cazoo or cinch I can't remember which one. They keep the best cars and sell them through that outlet while sending the dross to their other outlet BCA. This means indy dealers are having less choice of what to buy.

A lot of people reckon prices have now peaked. I have always watched the market and I see a lot of cars still up for sale in last couple of months. Traditionally October onwards is the slow period where prices soften especially for roadsters.

Anyway Gogs in particular the TT has always sold well in Scotland at AC so if your up 9k I would cash in as soon as they get more stock the prices will be reduced to below wbac levels. That's a great profit well done.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I paid a bit more than what the TT I was referring to was up at but not a million miles away, tbh I like the TTS and I’m in no rush to sell, I was just being a tad curious but it is a decent return……….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

ajayp said:


> Have you test driven one?


Have test driven the Model 3 LR and l liked it. Plenty quick enough. Only wish is that it includes adaptive suspension in future.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I wrote in a wrong discussion, apologize


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

bhoy78 said:


> Gogs you should cash in to Arnold Clark now, they put the prices up a lot this week. My car jumped up £1400 with them but it had stayed firm for months below wbac.


It's all just getting really silly. In the summer I had a firm £41K offer, slightly lower than WBAC but it was a confirmed price. This had me considering but I decided to keep the car, I like it. Despite adding a few miles to the car the prices just keep going up. Re-submitted to WBAC today, with current mileage - opening offer is now £44700  

Cars of a similar specification & age to mine, but with more miles, are selling on Audi for more than what I paid when the car was less than a year old!


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Not sure what to do the value of my 8400 mile Dec2017 RS is now £44.3k on webuyanycar that's £10k up.


----------

